# Raise your glasses please



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Well all a little celebration tonight much needed in this household at the mo but today at the show Willow who is almost 13 months won Best of Breed, Gundog Group 1 and went onto Best in Show  So after 2 bottles of wine am now not like to make any sense whatsoever    so have a drink on Willow


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

well done willow


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

OOOO wd  
i'll deffo drink to that 





















cheers big ears


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

congratulations hun x


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Oh and Kaya (after her bath at 4 this morning) had a 3rd and Cloud won his class also and Tich had Best of Breed with a border collie - oh and I had Best of Breed with a friends Labrador - so well pi***D tonight


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

congratulations, thats great news, some very happy news for you  lots of drink in order then


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks for all your congratulations they are very much appreciated we have had a hard time lately with family bereavements and my youngest knew two of the girls that hung themselves so on times things have been rather fraught - thanks to you lot I think I am still sane !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! With real special thanks to vixie who kept me going when things were really tough YOU ARE GREAT GUYS


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Woohooo well done


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> Thanks for all your congratulations they are very much appreciated we have had a hard time lately with family bereavements and my youngest knew two of the girls that hung themselves so on times things have been rather fraught - thanks to you lot I think I am still sane !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! With real special thanks to vixie who kept me going when things were really tough YOU ARE GREAT GUYS


you are welcome would do it again in a flash


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> you are welcome would do it again in a flash


Careful how you word things Magik aint far away


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hee hee ok............ I would help again if such a situation should arise at another time lol


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

Congratulations Tashi, I'm glad your success has lifted your spirits.


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Heres to Willow. Well done both of you. x


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

well done to you


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

this is willow LOL









will post one of her looking 'tidy like' when I get one


----------



## dogsdinner (Nov 6, 2007)

Thats great well done great for the other dogs too i've had 9 group wins over the last 2 years but never got any further, never mind i'll keep going
- hope the hangover isnt too bad!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

dogsdinner said:


> Thats great well done great for the other dogs too i've had 9 group wins over the last 2 years but never got any further, never mind i'll keep going
> - hope the hangover isnt too bad!


not too bad don't normally suffer but no sleep no food and 2 bottles of wine dont think I did myself any favours LOL

Now got a family funeral and I have to do the reading you won't believe the font I have run it off in so that I can see it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hello Tashi how are you?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> hello Tashi how are you?


Not bad rushing around trying to sort out the dogs etc and then to cap it all we only have 2 windows left to d/g and he is coming today so have left a key for him and the only thing he would think about nicking is my darling Kaya LOL


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

all the best for today I know how hard it will be  whats d/g call me thick lol you will have to hide her lol


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> all the best for today I know how hard it will be  whats d/b call me thick lol you will have to hide her lol


Not d/b hun d/g = double glazing

He is a real lovely guy and when he did the rest of the bungalow I used to come home and which ever room he was in he would have her in there as well!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

what are you saying I put d/g there LOL

sounds like a nice man, at least you feel safe enought to let him do it while you are out, thats a rare thing these days


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

well done tashi, and by the way,, you have some lovely dogs,,,,,,


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> well done tashi, and by the way,, you have some lovely dogs,,,,,,


Thankyou Collie Willow is one that I am taking to Crufts


----------

